# What do you guys think these bucks will score



## PSE23 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

gross 134 net 125


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

130 front, maybe 120 back.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

When the velvet is gone they will look even smaller. I'm guessing 115-125, nice young deer though and could be a lot nicer next year. What do you think 2.5 - 3.5 years old?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

134 gross, 3.5 yr old


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That first buck has everything working for him, awesome tine length, looks like average mass. Be nice to see him in another year.

Gross mid/upper 130s. Gonna take a hit off that left side the G4 kicker, which looks like itll score. Also looks like his left side is just overall a little smaller. Net may be low 130s, even upper 120s.

The buck that REALLY caught my eye is the one the background of the second picture.  Hes got a tower on his head!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

yep just like the others have said 130-135, sure a good looking healthy deer!


----------

